# A couple new Cigar Illusions - pic heavy



## MartinPens (Jan 10, 2012)

I think I'm close to having the total package together here on making these and getting them presentable. I'm putting them on my website (link at the bottom). Let me know what you think of the website. I have several more to get listed this week.

I really enjoy turning the Koa. It's just a sweeeeet wood all the way around! :biggrin:

Enjoy the pics
Martin

p.s. Always a big thank you to Jim Burr & Kevin Little (Leviblue) for labels and to Ken Kallenshaan for the engraving.


----------



## Younka (Jan 10, 2012)

WOW, you do an amazing job on the cigar illusion pens!! I want to try and make one some time soon!!


----------



## skiprat (Jan 10, 2012)

Way too cool !!  They almost make me want to start smoking again


----------



## Alejanders (Jan 10, 2012)

Wonderful! How did you made ashes area?


----------



## bobjackson (Jan 10, 2012)

You are indeed an artist.


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 10, 2012)

As always Martin, very classy! Like Steve said, make me wanna start smoking again too! thanks for sharing!


----------



## EarlD (Jan 10, 2012)

You've got that figured out!  Super nice illusion.


----------



## glycerine (Jan 10, 2012)

Very cool.  I like the engraved boxes!


----------



## sbell111 (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow! Howdya do that???


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 10, 2012)

So drooling right now - those pens are awesome!!!!


----------



## BSea (Jan 10, 2012)

I really like that you have them with a serial number.  Good idea!

And as others have said, it makes me want to start smoking again . . . . . .Wait, I never have smoked . . . . . . nevermind.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 10, 2012)

sbell111 said:
			
		

> Wow! Howdya do that???



You never fail to disappoint, Steve. 

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 10, 2012)

skiprat said:
			
		

> Way too cool !!  They almost make me want to start smoking again





			
				seamus7227 said:
			
		

> As always Martin, very classy! Like Steve said, make me wanna start smoking again too! thanks for sharing!





			
				BSea said:
			
		

> I really like that you have them with a serial number.  Good idea!
> 
> And as others have said, it makes me want to start smoking again . . . . . .Wait, I never have smoked . . . . . . nevermind.



Smoking is bad for you! : )
But writing with one of these will bring you good health! ; )

Thanks for the comments, I'm still enjoying making them.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## Jim Burr (Jan 10, 2012)

Although it's is always a pleasure to help anyone...I really enjoy looking at these. This one is a favorite Martin!


----------



## thewishman (Jan 10, 2012)

I HATE cigars! I LOVE your cigar pens.


----------



## boxerman (Jan 10, 2012)

Wow very nice. You really make them look so real. Now you need figure out how to make them smell like a cigar.:biggrin:


----------



## 76winger (Jan 10, 2012)

Absolutely stunning. 

And for what it's worth, I think you're under-cutting yourself and your talents on the pricing. You've dedicated a lot of time and effort into perfecting those pens and making them look so realistic.


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 10, 2012)

Well, I've deliberated and sought advice on this. Right now I'm taking the advice of a professional turner and will see how it goes. PM me with what you think I should be selling at.

Regards

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## RSidetrack (Jan 11, 2012)

I still want to know how the ash is done. They are so realistic.

Also I agree you are definitely undercutting on price.


----------



## alphageek (Jan 11, 2012)

RSidetrack said:


> I still want to know how the ash is done. They are so realistic.
> 
> Also I agree you are definitely undercutting on price.



I'm sure there is ALOT of us (me included) who would love to know how the ash is done.     I can probably guess some combination of woodburning and dremel.     But as for the price - if Martin tells us all exactly how to do it, then someone is going to copy it (either individual or mass copy) and then the value/uniqueness of his pens goes way down.

I don't think he's gonna tell us how to do it - and I don't blame him AT ALL for that decision.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 11, 2012)

Great job Martin - very creative.


----------



## Jim1027 (Jan 11, 2012)

These pens are fantastic!
My son is the Sales Manager for Cigar City Brewery (a beer micro brewery).
What a great company pen this would be.
Is it proprietary how you make this pen, or can you share?
Again, great job!
Jim


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 11, 2012)

Martin,

Solid looking pen and the site looks great full of pens.  I think your choice to use exotic woods is a good one and really makes these stand out even more...if that's possible, ha ha ha.  Always great to see these pens posted


----------



## Leviblue (Jan 12, 2012)

Martin,
Great job as usual with the cigar, uh... pen!

Trying to come up with a pen that is unique is part of the challenge.  I want to try doing one similar as its very interesting.  Trying something new and different is part of the journey.

I like cigars and I like your pens.


----------



## firewhatfire (Jan 12, 2012)

I like you set up for them with your card and the info on the back.  I may steal that idea if I ever have a business card done professionally.

The pens are top notch as usual.  

Thanks for sharing 

Phil


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 12, 2012)

Top notch as always Martin! Love the arrangement and the business card is perfect! I wish you all the success with the new site.


----------



## corian king (Jan 13, 2012)

Beautiful Work!!


----------



## MartinPens (Jan 13, 2012)

Thank you very much everyone. Encouraging comments.
 I put three or four more on my website yesterday. I'm hoping to make another one today with my brother who is visiting. He got me into the whole pen turning thing, so he will likely leave with one when he returns home.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------

